# Ammunition



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I stopped by my local sporting goods store and thought I would buy my brother some 9mm for his birthday, they didn't have any! I looked all over town and it was all gone, including .223 and .45 along with many others. .22 and shot gun shells were all that was available. I had to get on a list for what I wanted and my number will come up in a couple of weeks. I knew ammo was tight but not this tight. also a 20 round box of .223 is $12.99. I was also told ammo would be taxed like booze and cigs. I've been thinking about concentrating more on my 12 guage more and getting rifled slugs and other ammo for it.


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey since you're doing that, come take the MilCopp Tactical .22LR class and the shotgun class. We're a couple hours south in C-bus! 

I've been trying to stay away from the whole buying ammo thing for a while now, I've even looked into a shotgun press for my reloading needs. I wouldn't worry about an ammo tax right now, BHO has other things on his mind.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I stopped by my local sporting goods store and thought I would buy my brother some 9mm for his birthday, they didn't have any! I looked all over town and it was all gone, including .223 and .45 along with many others. .22 and shot gun shells were all that was available. I had to get on a list for what I wanted and my number will come up in a couple of weeks. I knew ammo was tight but not this tight. also a 20 round box of .223 is $12.99. I was also told ammo would be taxed like booze and cigs. I've been thinking about concentrating more on my 12 guage more and getting rifled slugs and other ammo for it.


Working at the sporting goods counter you wouldn't believe how many times I hear this, except .22LR is hard to get too. It seems many people haven't been buying lately, as it has been this way for 6 months now. Many "experts" thought the bubble would last only till May. They were wrong. I think they forgot to include human nature in their formula. What is happening is a few people think they need 5-10,000 rounds or more stockpiled. I know some people that have over 20,000 rounds of 22LR. Those people are not leaving any on the shelf for the guy who just wants a box to plink with, where a box would normally last him a couple months or longer. That guy keeps having a hard time finding it, then when he does, he buys all he can afford, leaving none for the next guy. So the cycle continues.....

If people would be sensible about it, the bubble would burst faster than it is. (It is bursting... but not a "pop", just a slow leak...)

Honestly these people are HURTING the cause of gun ownership, but they don't care. It is all about themselves. Human nature again. Right now we have more gun owners then probably ever before. We should be letting them get a box or two to plink with so they can get hooked too. There have been a couple occasions were a guy just wants to get his son's first .22LR. Some of those guys change their mind when they find out about the ammo scarcity. The more people that we have start out early, the better trained our fellow gun owners are. The more people we have on our side, the better chance we as a people have to stand up against tyrannical gun control laws.


----------



## cudalyon (Jun 11, 2009)

dukman said:


> Working at the sporting goods counter you wouldn't believe how many times I hear this, except .22LR is hard to get too. It seems many people haven't been buying lately, as it has been this way for 6 months now. Many "experts" thought the bubble would last only till May. They were wrong. I think they forgot to include human nature in their formula. What is happening is a few people think they need 5-10,000 rounds or more stockpiled. I know some people that have over 20,000 rounds of 22LR. Those people are not leaving any on the shelf for the guy who just wants a box to plink with, where a box would normally last him a couple months or longer. That guy keeps having a hard time finding it, then when he does, he buys all he can afford, leaving none for the next guy. So the cycle continues.....
> 
> If people would be sensible about it, the bubble would burst faster than it is. (It is bursting... but not a "pop", just a slow leak...)
> 
> Honestly these people are HURTING the cause of gun ownership, but they don't care. It is all about themselves. Human nature again. Right now we have more gun owners then probably ever before. We should be letting them get a box or two to plink with so they can get hooked too. There have been a couple occasions were a guy just wants to get his son's first .22LR. Some of those guys change their mind when they find out about the ammo scarcity. The more people that we have start out early, the better trained our fellow gun owners are. The more people we have on our side, the better chance we as a people have to stand up against tyrannical gun control laws.


I agree and disagree. I am one of the people that have 5,000 to 6,000 rounds at all times. I have this because of situations like this. I shoot a lot, at a minimum of 100 rounds a week from my .22. When I am in a loacal store that sales ammo and they have a brick of .22's, I buy them. I do this because most of the time when I am in, they do not have them in stock. I have no intention of going in and buying up every box of bullets I can find, but when I run across them, but bet I make the purchase. A box of 550 last some folks a year, some times they last me a little over a week if I have time to shoot. It is great to start the shooters out young, and they will be better, and safer handeling firearms for it. There is a problem with a lot of folks buying up the ammo, but to often, it is that person that just bought their first gun out of fear of a government collapse, or civil war that is buying everything up. The avid shooter always has a stockpile of ammo, and has no need to go out and buy everything up.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm guilty of hoarding. Every time I go to the club and they have another 180 ammo box full of 12 gauge shells I can't resist. It's not like ammo goes bad. I'll eventually shoot it. 

I've got four boxes now. That's 720 shells. I'm pretty sure I'll end up getting another box next time becuase I don't know when I'll be able to get shells that cheaply ever again.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I started this thread the day I stopped by Dicks Sporting Goods to get some 9mm ammunition, I am still waiting for my number to come up, people are still buying and hoarding all they can. This is bad for the shooting sport. It has been about 6 weeks now.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Picked up 150 rounds of 9 mm at Wally World and another 75 at Bass Pro. If you are not opposed to paying with a credit card try Georgia Arms. they are short on 380 and 9 mm right now but will notify you when it is in. No wait list just first come first serve.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Shooting isn't as popular here as it is in the U.S. so we still have ammo for sale. My local gun club just got a lot of surplus 9mm and 5.56mm in stock. However, they do put limits on the number of boxes a single customer is allowed to buy.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I can still get 5.56 mm/.223. This is plentiful in my area.


----------



## the_examined_life (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm still having the same problem just outside of Cleveland. One of the employees there said they haven't recovered from the big run on ammo in Dec where they said ammo sales for the country were up 4xs the annual amount in a single month. He went on to say that there was a shortage of primers as well....


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

My local Wally World has loads of 9mm with a 6 box limit/customer/day.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Miracle of miracles there seems to have been a change, either people have finally bought enough, panic buying has tapered off or the ammo manufacturers have ramped up their output to match the demand. Whatever, Wally world and our local Bi-Mart membership store have a very good supply of ammo, .38, 380 ACP, 44 Mag., 40 S&W, .223 and a few other high demand cal. ammo were on the shelf. I could have gotten nearly 3,000 rounds of 40 S&W. Wal-Mart had Federal 180 gr FMJ 40 S&W for $12+ per 50 rounds. Bi-Mart had 380 ACP 88gr JHP for $37.89 per 100 rounds.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

My range still has a limit on how much 9mm they will sell to each customer.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Things seem to have loosened up around here also. Wally has a fairly good selection right now. I stopped in there on Mon. and was pleasantly surprised. I was able to get a couple bricks of .22 which I haven't seen for about 4 months.


----------



## Chemechie (Jun 9, 2009)

*Supply Getting Better*

I agree - ammunition is getting much better, at least in my area. I have family in South Carolina where 1oo rounds of 9mm costs $40 - when you can get it; I can get as much as I want here for $10/box. 
Since the gun counters are quieter now too, I would say most of the panic buying is over. But primers for reloading are still almost impossible to get, probably becuase they are all going into full up ammo. 
If I am buying in volume or a less common round, I use AmmoEngine: Premium & Discount Ammunition, Ammo Deals to find a good deal.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

Ammo is still scarce here. 40 S&W comes in the most often, and sticks around for a couple days, but even it sells out. You can almost forget about 9mm, 45, .22lr, and the rest. Even rifle rounds still somewhat hard to get.


----------



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

down here in colorado....the ammo situation was depressing to say the least, the local gun shop/ace hardware/grocery store/bait and tackle store/gas station/car wash place(all rolled into one little bldg.)....................didnt have anything except shot gun rounds and 22"s. they said that everything was on back order.......well that made me nervous so i went to one of those auction web sites and played the bidding game and was actually pretty lucky in the 45 ACP dept.....got 500 rounds ...45 auto..185 grain XTP hornady(custom) for 225.00. i dont think ive ever used hornady before but i thought it was a good price.in the plinkin dept i bought 1000 rounds of wolf 115 grain 9mm luger for 160.00 bucks....thats 8.00 bucks a box of fifty. then we made a trip up to cabelas and i bought some more 45 acp rounds up there. but stuff is comin back around and i recently noticed the local gun shop now has a good supply back in stock...but of course evrything is a little higher in price....go figure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

im in the same boat but ive been reloading since 1976 and i go to the local skeet range once a month and get a 55 gal barrel of 12 gage shell to reload also i get all the 45,357,38 sp.,30-06,30-30 and now 44mag empty shell as its cheaper to reload ammo--also ive devloped a way to make my own 12 gage bandoleers
they hold 45 shells--made them from canvas drop cloth from home depot


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow...I am thinking there is something the ammo guys have against you all farther east.:dunno:
My local gun store has all the ammo I could possibly want, no limits, any calibre.
100rnd boxes of .223 for $35.00, cases and cases of bricks of .22lr $21.00 (yea, its a little high). Sportsmans warehouse has bricks all the time for $17.95. 9mm by the case, can't remember the price.

I reload most of mine when I have the components, .223, 9mm, 25-20WCF, 30-30, 30-06, .45, .44,.38/.357, 12 guage.
Guys, (and gals) it is definitely worth the investment to get started reloading.
Your equipment is a one time purchase, components are way more available than ammo in most areas, its a very addicting hooby in itself. And you can make much better quality ammo than the factory for hunting.

Nothing quite like pulling the trigger on your own stuff!


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

if you want a real shreader round for self protection i reload 12 gage shells with b b,s --talk about tearing a target up--ive also been making my own bandoliers from canvas and they hold 45 12 gage shells- i made 2 for each member of the house


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I reload 3" shells with 20 flechettes and use #7 1/2 shot for the buffer. When in law enforcement years ago we would score a buckshot round just below the shot cup with a knife, when fired the shell will separate along the score line thus holding the buckshot together until impact.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

well bod thats neat too but i use a double barrel coach gun for my prefered 12 gage carry and the bb loads i make dont spread muck at 25 yds so they are good for me --i wish i could find some flechets to load but havent found any as of this date


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

well bob thats neat too but i use a double barrel coach gun for my prefered 12 gage carry and the bb loads i make dont spread muck at 25 yds so they are good for me --i wish i could find some flechets to load but havent found any as of this date


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

marlas1too said:


> well bob thats neat too but i use a double barrel coach gun for my prefered 12 gage carry and the bb loads i make dont spread muck at 25 yds so they are good for me --i wish i could find some flechets to load but havent found any as of this date


Here is some more info and sources... SDLLC 12 GA FLECHETTE SABOT SHOTGUN AMMUNITION BUCKSHOT COMPARISON
AMM-005 - Military Flechettes from US Military, One Pound Package About 950 pcs
I've ordered from this site, make sure you get 1" flechettes... http://www.hi-techammo.com/


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

flechettes are illegal here in Canada - so - can't do that around here.


----------



## lukeisme (Mar 22, 2010)

I shoot a lot of 9mm. What I have found is to order it online. I go to places like AbleAmmo.com and Wiedners. They have about on par deals and they always have 9mm ready to go. Plus the .223 and the 7.62x39 as well as 30-06 Hope this helps .


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hunting rifle ammo has been in good supply here in north Florida since well before hunting season, plenty of shotshells - NO .22LR or revolver ammo (.38 & .357). Semi auto pistol ammo is spotty - .40SW is good, 9mm and .45ACP show up in batches. 
.223Rem is available but not cheap!

Glad I reload everything I shoot (except rimfire) - otherwise I wouldn't be shooting!


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS (Oct 9, 2008)

*Ammo?*

Hello all

RON L here

Here in WV, ammuntion is getting a Bit easier to buy and Yes, Most of the Local Shops and stores have a max of How many Boxes one can buy! That said, many Bring all the relatives and friends so they Violate the policy anyhow! LOL Hoarding, hell, I've stocked Tons of ammo, for as long as I have been able, I use it in trade, i've sold it and I'm not realy sure how much i have? I don't re-load but I have some of the gewr to do so! POrimers here and around have gotten hard to find or Crazy $, so thats not the Anwser either! t pays to stock up as you can, when you can and no I don't Whipe the shelf Empty, but if I need 2 Boxes and they have 3 I take the 2 I need? Shipping on Bulk Ammo has made that harder to afoard so i do Less of that than I used to?

RON


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Primers are finally becoming available again - especially if we go with non-US brands. Wolf primers are working fine for me. Cheaper than available US-made primers too. I am ordering the 5,000 primer sleeves. I won't be caught short by another panic-buy fiasco.
Powder, brass and bullets are getting better too. Common powders and military-type bullets have been in short supply since just before The Immaculate Deception of 2008.
At this time I am set up to handload 17 different calibers. With the Lee Turret Press and each caliber on a turret, it becomes a simple "Plug&Play" operation to change calibers.


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS (Oct 9, 2008)

*God Points*

Hello all, RON L here - RESPONCE To BigDog57

Indeed, that, I had to admit, i have not done! I have heard of many using Wolf Primers and they are supposted to be OK? Yes, I always saw no real shortage of Brass and Bullets Just Powder and Primers, thanks on the input!

RON


----------



## Al-Thi'b (Jan 6, 2010)

dukman said:


> Working at the sporting goods counter you wouldn't believe how many times I hear this, except .22LR is hard to get too. It seems many people haven't been buying lately, as it has been this way for 6 months now. Many "experts" thought the bubble would last only till May. They were wrong. I think they forgot to include human nature in their formula. What is happening is a few people think they need 5-10,000 rounds or more stockpiled. I know some people that have over 20,000 rounds of 22LR. Those people are not leaving any on the shelf for the guy who just wants a box to plink with, where a box would normally last him a couple months or longer. That guy keeps having a hard time finding it, then when he does, he buys all he can afford, leaving none for the next guy. So the cycle continues.....
> 
> If people would be sensible about it, the bubble would burst faster than it is. (It is bursting... but not a "pop", just a slow leak...)
> 
> Honestly these people are HURTING the cause of gun ownership, but they don't care. It is all about themselves. Human nature again. Right now we have more gun owners then probably ever before. We should be letting them get a box or two to plink with so they can get hooked too. There have been a couple occasions were a guy just wants to get his son's first .22LR. Some of those guys change their mind when they find out about the ammo scarcity. The more people that we have start out early, the better trained our fellow gun owners are. The more people we have on our side, the better chance we as a people have to stand up against tyrannical gun control laws.


Agreed, very well said!


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I don't know if you guys know this but our troops in Afghanistan are holding back from attacking the Taliban because our boys, and girls, are short in ammo.

Much of our ammo is now made in the state of Israel and for some reason they are holding back their production line :dunno:


----------



## SOS.X (Oct 29, 2009)

*Ammo*

You may not want to do this but if your looking for ammo, I have founds some great deals on line, as well as at local gun shows, stay away from dick sporting goods they suck when it comes to getting ammo in


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I guess we older shooters just have to suck it up and realise the prices of two years ago are GONE. What it's going for NOW is "the New Normal" as the old cliche goes.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

It's plain nut's here, 22LR and 9MM or 380 ya can't find it. When ya do get ready to loose a limb, it's that bad still. Some fool's have maxed out card's getting it. Had one fella say he put 7 grand on his card for ammo. There is no more common sense in this country. Yep he got a call from the ATF to, don't know what he said but you know his name is on a watch list for sure now. Did he think they would not catch this sort of thing.Can't fix STEWPID!


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Ponce said:


> I don't know if you guys know this but our troops in Afghanistan are holding back from attacking the Taliban because our boys, and girls, are short in ammo.
> 
> Much of our ammo is now made in the state of Israel and for some reason they are holding back their production line :dunno:


I sincerely hope this is not true (and don't believe it is).  From what I've been told, much of the lack of .223 in the states is because the manufacturers are filling their military contracts first then selling ammo to the public.

Tim


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

So far, there is plenty of ammo to be found down here in South Florida, since we don't have a profusion of hunters down here... very little land with game in it. I'm not a hoarder , but I do have a couple of thousand rounds of 22LR and .357 and .38 on hand. Now, when I retire to Tennessee that will probably go up to maybe 5,000 to 10,000 rounds... slowly. You know... just in case. :beercheer:


----------

